# Linacoustic Height?



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

So, WAF is making me compromise my acoustic treatment plans! Sound familiar?!

Anyway, I had hoped to go up to about 42" or so, but she isn't going for it. She's given me the green-light for 38" (including chair/ledge molding). 

Will having 1" Linacoustic all along my walls up to about 36" be worth doing? What frequecies/issues will this be helping with?

My side walls are quite wide (my room is 15D x 27W x 8H), and one of them has a deep window recessed, which I plan to have curtains and some light blocking blind of some kind on.

My seating position is at 12' and my back wall is at 15'. 

I will be covering my front wall behind my AT screen with 1" linacoustic (or 2", or rockwool or spinglass, or whatever you guys say I should have!). 

I do plan to get some bass-trapping in this room, though I haven't figured out how to yet because I only have one real "corner"!

Big thanks in advance for the help,
Phil


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

38" won't likely catch the reflections you need to cover but it will help some with overall decay time in the room. If you only have one corner and can't do the back wall, do the front wall as thick as you can get away with to get additional bottom end control in the room.

Bryan


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

bpape said:


> 38" won't likely catch the reflections you need to cover but it will help some with overall decay time in the room. If you only have one corner and can't do the back wall, do the front wall as thick as you can get away with to get additional bottom end control in the room.
> 
> Bryan


Hey Bryan,

Thanks for the reply...

So, "overal decay", eh?! How helpful will that be for my sound quality? Is it worth the effort (trimming out the boxes, linacoustic, GOM, finish trim, paint, etc)?

Also, I've attached some goofy pics that I photoshopped to show my basic plan. 

Here's the front where my AT screen will have whatever you tell me to put underneath it (JM Spinglass, Mineral Wool, 1" or double or triple thick Linacoustic).






. You can see the duct fir-down above where my screen will mount--I plan on covering that (face and underside) with GOM covered Linacoustic, also. 

You can also see the only true/available corner (even so, there's door that starts about 11" from the side wall) I have in the front R--I can and will make a tri-trap for there.

Here's some more pics of the room with my goofy drawings of the linacoustic boxes and the one other "corner" where I can make a tri-trap if it will help. 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

I have a few feet (2-3') between my seats and the back wall, so I could make floor length-wise tri-trap (or triangular chuncks of spinglass or mineral wool) of about 15" or so, if that will help.

On the walls I can maybe make some GOM covered "mattes" for my pics to hang on, if that would help.
I really appreciate your help!!!

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The Linacoustic will definitely bring things in line. I'd do 2" on the front wall if you can do the triangle chunks behind the couch (good thing to do). If you can do 2-4" thick panels on the back wall and then hang just the mats in front (no glass) that'd be great too.

Bryan


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

bpape said:


> The Linacoustic will definitely bring things in line. I'd do 2" on the front wall if you can do the triangle chunks behind the couch (good thing to do). If you can do 2-4" thick panels on the back wall and then hang just the mats in front (no glass) that'd be great too.
> 
> Bryan


Great news about the Linacoustic! Will do, then. 

See what it will look like based on this pic of my carpenter friend's house down the street (at least the bottom half) at this link http://allredp.photoshop.com I've roped him into helping me!

Also, the 2" of Linacoustic on the front wall--can I just layer two 1" sheets of the stuff together? Which side should be out/facing the room? And if I can stack them, which layer should be sandwiched?

I will plan on doing triangle chunks all along the back wall behind my sofa (about 15" long). Any size recommendation? I had thought of the traditional 17" x 24" x 17". Should I use John Manville spin-glass (I have 3" 4'x8' sheets), or the 3" mineral wool? Also, considering this triangle chunk trap will lay down in front of the Linacoustic framed wall--will that be a problem?

What do you suggest about that mini-corner I have in the back next to a bumped-out closet (it is 19" deep), is it worth doing a corner trap there (especially considering my floor/wall trap that will be laying along the floor)? Here's the pics to show it:






















As per the back wall, I'll see what I can do within WAF restrictions!!!

One last question--in my front R corner where the sub is sitting, I plan on triangle-chunking it floor to ceiling, but I actually have another 11"-12" inside the wall (as you can see it is built out a lot to account for an upper plumbing pipe) that I can hollow-out and fill with mineral wool for bass-trapping along side the sub (up to my 38" height and as far along sideways as needed) if that would help. Here's a pic to see what I'm talking about.








I can't thank you enough for the help! 

--Phil


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

bpape said:


> The Linacoustic will definitely bring things in line. I'd do 2" on the front wall if you can do the triangle chunks behind the couch (good thing to do). If you can do 2-4" thick panels on the back wall and then hang just the mats in front (no glass) that'd be great too.
> 
> Bryan


Hey Bryan,

I'm sorry--that was a horribly long and complex post of mine! I'm just excited to get this right! 

So, to keep it quick: 

1. If I use a double layer of the 1" linacoustic for my front wall dampening, do I still have the thicker face out to the room and which side should be sandwiched in the two pieces?

2. Should I make a bass-trap cave next to my sub position (11" -12"D x 36"H x ??L) and fill it with mineral wool? Or will having that corner-chunked trap from floor to ceiling behind the sub be sufficient?

Your help is invaluable! 

BTW, what size are the tri-traps you sell? I think I may have room above my double-french doors and also in that weird mini-corner I have. 

Thanks again,
Phil


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

1. Just double up the linacoustic with the film side out.

2. The BEST thing to do is not to have the sub IN the corner. You'll usually (not always) get smoother response with it elsewhere in the room if you have flexibility as to placement. I wouldn't do that corner in the front if you can't do the opposite front one. Symmetry is key in front of you.

Tri Traps are 17x17x24". They don't hang naturally but some have rigged up edging to make them do so. They'd be perfect behind the couch though.

Bryan


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

bpape said:


> 1. Just double up the linacoustic with the film side out.
> 
> 2. The BEST thing to do is not to have the sub IN the corner. You'll usually (not always) get smoother response with it elsewhere in the room if you have flexibility as to placement. I wouldn't do that corner in the front if you can't do the opposite front one. Symmetry is key in front of you.
> 
> ...


Great! Will do on the linacoustic... :yes:

I actually do have other options for sub placement. I've wrestled with different options for it, including putting it behind my couch. What would you suggest? 

What about that mini-corner here






--pointed toward the seating position? Here's the larger view of that area








Are there downsides to nearfield placement?

You rock, Bryan... :clap:


----------

